# Make-up?



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

I am thinking of changing the way I do my make-up and dress to make myself look more appealing socially. I mean I always try to dress nice and I get a lot of compliments on my clothes, but I am thinking about putting in a little more effort to make myself noticeable. I was wondering if anyone else has tried this? Would this really make a difference? I am debating about it because I don't want to think "putting make-up on me better is what'll give me more friends." But I'd like to make myself look more presentable socially. Make sense? Sometimes I wear make up and sometimes I don't. I don't put much on when I do.


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes. I have tried this.. and it may sound horrible, but people noticed me more. I got many more compliments when I put some time into my appearance. If you like the compliments, and you like the way you feel when you look nice.. then I would recommend you make it part of your everday routine.


----------



## aBucketandaMop (Sep 16, 2010)

it will probably make you feel better about yourself. i have considered making myself more noticeable too but i as it is can't handle even the slightest chance someone would talk about me, as unrealistic as that fear is lol

i guess it just depends on your level of social anxiety and whether you want attention or not. and also, making yourself more noticeable etc doesn't guarantee you will get noticed. it's sometimes better to make adjustments to the inside so i've heard.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

it's true, it'll probably cheer you up for a while. people might notice you differently but the rest is still up to you.


----------



## Rubisco (Nov 20, 2010)

I have to wear makeup to cover up my ugly mottled skin from postinflammatory hyperpigmentation. I need to learn how to apply it more effectively because it tends to wear off and then people can see the marks.

I say anything that makes you feel better about yourself and doesn't hurt other people is worth it. Go for it!


----------



## WetPaint (Nov 1, 2010)

I did, and for a while I only felt comfortable in public as long as I was wearing a ton of makeup. At the very least, I started feeling more confident in how I looked and I started noticing that people would look at me a lot and give me more compliments. I sorta didn't want to have to only feel comfortable in public as long as I had on hooker makeup, so I started toning it down by wearing more neutral colors and then working my way down to only wearing mascara and sheer lipsticks (only because I have so much to use up). I still got the same amount of looks and compliments because I guess all that blather you hear about "it's all about your self-confidence" is true. Bah!

Anyway, I think makeup can definitely help as long as you don't start depending on it. In all honesty, I think it's just spending more time on your looks and pampering yourself in general that does it! :yes


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

You guys completely understand where I am coming from, but when I tried to say this to other people it only opened up a can of worms. Good Lord, it is not a crime to enhance your natural beauty. It's also about social skills.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I think anything that improves your confidence is a great idea. I am way less shy if I think I look good (not often).


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Make up is an art. It's really hard to do actually, to do it well. But I was willing to take some make up classes and learn it a little bit more, it's worth it. I need $$$ for that, to afford all the palettes and nice brands like mac, smashbox, or sephora. Make up can totally change you, and give you more confidence. I do love dramatic make up, you can make your own make up look really unique and different, and that's the beauty of it. Women are meant to fix themselves, and accentuate their beauty.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> I put a little make up on to make myself feel good - not to impress others...


I'm not doing this to impress others. I'm just doing it to help get me out there a little.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Makeup made me look worse until I discovered the goldmine of Youtube tutorials.



sophiek said:


> Women are meant to fix themselves, and accentuate their beauty.


That sort of attitude sets women up to feel like they're never good enough.


----------



## ignoredchild (Nov 30, 2010)

WetPaint said:


> only wearing mascara and sheer lipsticks...


mascara and lipstick and i'm good to go!


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I never really wore make-up, and I have no intention of doing so. I use chap stick pretty regularly to keep my lips nice and soft, and when I want to feel sexy I faintly apply black eyeliner, that's pretty much it.

A natural look means never having to worry about people seeing me without make-up.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> I used to wear more, and I got noticed more. But it didn't change my life, and now I just can't be bothered so I'm sticking with the natural look these days.


I'm not expecting it to "change my life" because there are other steps I am taking to help me with social anxiety.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

No offense intended to any of the women here. I understand the need to feel better about yourself. I have a very strange fashion sense myself with bits of rag hanging off my arm and gothic mixed with biker and all that. I don't think I'd notice a girl plastered with makeup for the reasons you'd want with all due respect. I tell my sister "Always go for the natural look and if you must do makeup today, always understate it." Even if this is about you ad not other people I just thought I'd speak ou and say that most men don't want a waxworks you know and makeup never looks natural in my view so go easy on the sucker.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fredbloggs02 said:


> No offense intended to any of the women here. I understand the need to feel better about yourself. I have a very strange fashion sense myself with bits of rag hanging off my arm and gothic mixed with biker and all that. I don't think I'd notice a girl plastered with makeup for the reasons you'd want with all due respect. I tell my sister "Always go for the natural look and if you must do makeup today, always understate it." Even if this is about you ad not other people I just thought I'd speak ou and say that most men don't want a waxworks you know and makeup never looks natural in my view so go easy on the sucker.


That's about right :lol.
I am going to see my lady's face without makeup anyway. People get older - deal with it.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Make up is nice to use, and can make up feel more confident. But too much can make you look a little freakish. So, if you are going to wear more makeup try to invest in some high quality makeup like MAC or laura mercier. And use blush/bronzer sparingly. I don't think your makeup is necessarily going to make people like you better though. But to be honest most women over 21 who wear no makeup tend to look a little washed out (if this is the natural look, well that's nice and all but it doesn't usually look too great) so a little does go a long way in making you look more approachable.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

pariahgirl said:


> Make up is nice to use, and can make up feel more confident. But too much can make you look a little freakish. So, if you are going to wear more makeup try to invest in some high quality makeup like MAC or laura mercier. And use blush/bronzer sparingly. I don't think your makeup is necessarily going to make people like you better though. But to be honest most women over 21 who wear no makeup tend to look a little washed out (if this is the natural look, well that's nice and all but it doesn't usually look too great) so a little does go a long way in making you look more approachable.


I agree. As I said, this isn't about "make-up will make people like me" which is why I said "I don't want this to be about the whole 'make-up will give me friends.'

I usually go for the natural look, but since my skin is so fair that still tends to make me look pretty washed out. Thus, I wanna do a little more for myself. And I never agreed with putting too much on. The point of this is to help make me look more approachable, not scare people away.

I appreciate the advice. I'll look into the make-up you suggested.


----------



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> No offense intended to any of the women here. I understand the need to feel better about yourself. I have a very strange fashion sense myself with bits of rag hanging off my arm and gothic mixed with biker and all that. I don't think I'd notice a girl plastered with makeup for the reasons you'd want with all due respect. I tell my sister "Always go for the natural look and if you must do makeup today, always understate it." Even if this is about you ad not other people I just thought I'd speak ou and say that most men don't want a waxworks you know and makeup never looks natural in my view so go easy on the sucker.


I love to hear from a male's perspective! I don't find that offensive at all. In fact, you answered the very question I had in my head: Do men prefer it when women where make-up naturally or with no make-up at all? Now that I think about it, my brother told me to go for the natural look a few times.

Not sure what you mean by...



> I don't think I'd notice a girl plastered with makeup for the reasons you'd want with all due respect.


@ LaRibbon - I didn't think you were rude at all. :3 Just saying.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

sophiek said:


> Make up is an art. It's really hard to do actually, to do it well. But I was willing to take some make up classes and learn it a little bit more, it's worth it. I need $$$ for that, to afford all the palettes and nice brands like mac, smashbox, or sephora. *Make up can totally change you, *and give you more confidence. I do love dramatic make up, you can make your own make up look really unique and different, and that's the beauty of it. *Women are meant to fix themselves*, and accentuate their beauty.


oh dear..:um i really hope you do not actually believe this.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

As somebody who notices the fine details and faces a lot, I say why not?

I think everybody should have some makeup on (women, men, all ages). I don't mean that in a rude way though... just that nobody is really born with perfection, but if we can all get closer, why not!? Looks have mostly been anxiety of mine, so it shouldn't be that surprising that I'd advocate makeup everywhere lol.

I'm an amateur retoucher too so part of my attitude probably stems from that as well. But there are a lot of little invisible things one can do in real life or in post processing that make a difference and will be totally transparent if done correctly. A lot of basic makeup, retouching, or beauty in general mimics good health.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I've not changed my basics make up kit since I found what worked well for me - bi wearing make up made me feel more confident with myself in the beginning. Now it's more like a crutch - won't leave the house without make up on etc.

I'll give you an amazing tip- if your foundation makes you look orange/pink, it's the wrong shade. If there are lines, you haven't blended it in enough. If you can see your neck is a completely different shade from your
face, just take it off.

Either have striking lips or eyes, never both. Unless you're at a drag queen party, which would be acceptable.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Wear strange shoes. I'm not even kidding. While it gets me unwanted attention, it might get you the attention you are looking for.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually used to wear a lot of make up in high school because I went through that punk/goth phase. Now that stuff doesn't appeal to me anymore so I wear nothing apart from foundation, because I look scary if I don't cover up my acne scars. 

Most lipstick shades look $hitty on me since I have lips that pucker out a bit too much and I can't wear gloss. Eyeliner looks crappy on me because it makes my eyes look too close together and it takes a lot of time and effort to get it to not do that. Plus it actually makes my eyes look smaller so I'm better off without it. Make-up just doesn't do a whole lot for me and I was even told I look way better without it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's a good idea, and here's why I think so. 

as with most things in life, it is all about how you percieve something. 

someone who pays attention to their appearance and takes care to wear clothes that are nice that suit them and their style, someone who does their hair in a way that is attractive and again, suits them and their own style, takes care with a good application of make-up in colours that suit their own colouring, is a sign of someone who takes pride in themselves, has their **** together, and so on.

Now, if someone chooses NOT to wear make-up, that is fine. are they doing so confidently? are they doing so because that is genuinely how they prefer it, and because that is really who they are? if yes, then great, go forth with strength, and all that. 

but, if someone is dressing in ill fitting, dark, wornout clothing and doing all they can to take attention away from their appearance, and that sort of thing, that is a symptom of something else that is wrong.

So, long story short, you want to put a bit more effort into how you look, by all means do it! 

I wear glasses. I wore the same frames for nearly 10 years. I thought they were fine. then, I got my driver's license picture took. Holy crap, I thought, I look just like my grandmother. I marched myself post haste into an optician's and got updated frames and as a result I looked better. It's a good idea to update yourself every now and again.

these things are also a matter of degree. I'm sure you have the good sense to not trip over the line into obsession. Most people do.


----------

